# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Φυσικά κλαδιά για πατήθρες

## Chrisman

Καλημέρα σε όλους και σε όλες!!!!!! Το Πάσχα που ήμουν στο εξωχικό μου  έκοψα μερικά κλαδάκια για να τα βάλω στα κοκατιλάκια μου. Πείτε μου λίγο  χρειάζεται να κάνω καμία επεξεργασία εκτώς από καλό πλήσιμο με ζεστό  νερό και ξύδι;;; Χρειάζεται για παράδειγμα να βγάλω τον εξωτερικό φλοιό  από τα κλαδιά;;; Τα κλαδιά που έκοψα είναι από ελιά και μουριά. Απ' ότι  διάβασα σε άλλα σχετικά θέματα η ελιά κάνει για πατήθρες αλλά για τη  μουριά δεν είδα να λέει κάτι. Το ξύλο της είναι κατάλληλο ή όχι;;;  Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα κλαδιά.

----------


## moutro

Πολύ όμορφα τα κλαδιά σου... για τη μουριά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, ξέρω όμως ότι καλό θα ήταν να τα αφήσεις στον ήλιο μερικές μέρες να στεγνώσουν καλα, γιατί δεν κανει να κρατήσει υγρασία το ξύλο.

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Κανείς άλλος για τη μουριά;;;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ασφαλή Ξύλα

Μηλιά
Κουμαριά
Μελιά - φλαμουριά
Λεύκα
Οξιά
Σημύδα
Καβάκι (ποικιλία λεύκας)
Σιδηρόξυλο
Φτελιά
Έλατο
Μπερκιά (κράταιγος)
Παπάγια
Αγριόπευκο
Μανόλια
Μανζανίτα (ποικιλία του Όρεγκον)
Αχλαδιά
Πεύκο (συγκαταλέγεται και το pitch pine)
Λεύκα
Σεκόγια (ποικιλία κοκκινόξυλου)
Αμπούρα
Μανγροβιά (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Ιτιά
Κέδρος
Ευκάλυπτος
Ελιά
Σφένδαμος
Μουριά
Ακακία
Ιρόκο
Δρυς
Μοπάνι (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Αγιούς
Πλάτανος
Ασπρόξυλο



Τοξικά και μη ασφαλή ξύλα

Βερικοκιά
Κερασιά
Ροδακινιά
Δαμασκηνιά
Νεκταρινιά*

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Όταν τα φτιάξω στο κατάλληλο μέγεθος θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες!!!!!!

----------

